# T-Online Flat vor dem Ende?



## Inoxx_QM (14. Februar 2001)

Hallo Leute,

Überall kursieren nun die Meldungen, das T-Online die FLATRATE für 79.- DM einstellen will. Planet Multiplayer startet eine Aktion gegen das Vorhaben der Telekom. Diese Aktionsauswertung wird der Telekom zugesandt. Also tragt Euch bitte alle ein. Jetzt im Augenblick sind über 1502 Unterschriften in der Datenbank! 

http://www.planet-multiplayer.de/index.php?type=action&sub=view&action=insert

Das liegt auch mir am Herzen. Danke an alle!
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Februar 2001)

Ich habe jetzt auch mitgestimmt!

Hoffe mal, dass flaterates wieder vermehrt auf den Markt kommen!!!!!


----------



## deathsin (14. Februar 2001)

ich habe michnnun auch verewigt es kann also nix mehr schiefgehen mit der flat


----------



## Inoxx_QM (14. Februar 2001)

*sagt das mal weiter!*

Hallo,

danke fürs eintragen.
Wenn wir nun eigetragen sind, dann kann wirklich nichts mehr schiefgehen. *lol* 

Ähm, kopiert mal den Bericht (mit URL) und gebt ihn in alle Boards, NG? s und bekannten Homepages ein, die es gibt.
Ist ganz doll wichtig.
Um so mehr Stimmen, um so besser!
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Februar 2001)

schon gemacht, ich glaube aber irgentwie nicht ans gelingen


----------



## Klon (14. Februar 2001)

Die wird nicht ab geschaltet, das war nur ein Gerücht, alle wieder abregen bitte


----------



## Dizzybaer (14. Februar 2001)

es steht aber in mehreren Zeitungen!!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (14. Februar 2001)

*Kein Gerücht!!!*

Leider ist das kein Gerücht...
Hab mir mal was won T-Online selbst!

Und nun unsere vorläufige, inhaltliche Stellungnahme zu diesem Thema:

Es ist richtig, dass T-Online ab dem 1. März 2001 neue Tarife anbieten
wird. Über die Ausgestaltung dieser Tarife und über Wechselmöglichkeiten
werden wir unsere Kunden und die Medien zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt
genauer informieren.

Zu weiteren Spekulationen der Presse nehmen wir keine Stellung.


Krass, wa? Zum kotzen alles!!!


----------



## Klon (14. Februar 2001)

*ehem*

Ja sag ich doch.

Die Flat wird Morgen nicht abgeschaltet. Wartet die neuen Tarife ab, macht dann Terror wenn euch was nicht passt, sonst ist doch die Luft aus den Segeln wenns soweit ist.


Greets,

Klon


----------



## Inoxx_QM (15. Februar 2001)

*Nun steht es fest!*

Hallo Leute,

zum kotzen...die Gerüchte stimmen jetzt wirklich alle!
Die haben ja wohl n Ding an der Daddel!!! *ärger*

Hier mal ein kleiner Auzug:

--
Die Gerüchte haben sich bestätigt. T-Online stellt die ISDN-Flatrate ein. Diejenigen, die eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten haben, brauchen sich aber vorläufig keine Gedanken machen, da ihnen nicht gekündigt wird. Neuer Flatrate Kunden hingegen wird nur eine sechswöchige Bedenkzeit eingeräumt:
Wer bereits Flatrate-Kunde ist, kann lediglich noch während der vertraglich zugesicherten Mindestlaufzeit ohne Limit surfen: T-Online verlängert die Verträge nicht. Wer seit dem 11. Dezember 2000 einen Flatrate-Vertrag bei T-Online hat, der eine beiderseitige Kündigungsfrist von 6 Tagen vorsieht, wird nach Aussagen von Telekom-Sprecher Stephan Broszio eine sechswöchige Bedenkzeit haben, während der er aus dem Vertrag aussteigen kann. Danach wird T-Online die Flatrate für diese Kunden kündigen.
--

Hier noch ein paar LINKS für interessierte.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/axv-15.02.01-000/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/axv-15.02.01-001/

Trotzdem noch schone Tage! :-(
Cya


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (15. Februar 2001)

so, nu wird sich T-Dsl flat bestellt... ich brauche ne flat, so wie die anderen auch!

naja, das war's wohl mit internetstandort Deutschland...


----------



## Dizzybaer (15. Februar 2001)

wie kann ich die flat mit drei rechnern nutzen?? ist ein Router laut????????

ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar Infos!!!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (15. Februar 2001)

*Ein Glück...*

Hallo,

ein Glück, das das nicht für DSL gilt.
Wir haben uns gerade als Interessenten, für ISDN + DSL + (DSL) Flat angemeldet.
Vorraussichtlich April hab ich dann endlich ne Flat. *freu* 
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (15. Februar 2001)

ich muss meinen vater noch überreden!!!!!!!


----------



## Inoxx_QM (15. Februar 2001)

*Überreden?*

Hallo Dizzy,

du musst ihn noch überreden?
Zu einer DSL Flat, oder wie? 
Na dann viel Erfolg.

Ich muss zugeben, dass wir auch lange überlegt haben, ob wir uns eine Flat anschaffen...doch dadurch, dass ich wirklich viel damit auch nützliches mache...also z.B. Flash, HTML,...etc. konnte ich meinen Vater davon überzeugen, dass es wirklich gut ist.
Und er meinst, umso mehr ich weiß...(und dafür ist das Internet ja da)...umso besser habe ich es im späteren Leben....(siehe Bewerbungen etc.)
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (15. Februar 2001)

Die DSL flatrate findet er ja nicht schlecht, aber er meint, hinterher wäre der router zu laut (steht dann in seinem Arbeitszimmer anders gehts mit dem Netzwerk nicht), oder wir müssten zahlen, ohne dass wir eine haben....


----------



## Inoxx_QM (16. Februar 2001)

*Verstehe net (!?)*

Hallo Dizzy,

kap jetzt nicht was du meinst...


----------



## Daniel (16. Februar 2001)

*Was jetzt???*

T-Online Flat ist tot und wie solls weiter gehen???
DSL kommt erst im Herbst! Kann hie jemand die AOL Flat empfehlen?


----------



## Inoxx_QM (16. Februar 2001)

*AOL? *lol**

Hallo,

AOL empfehlen??? Nö! 
Also ich hab ein Kumpel der ist bei AOl und hat dort ne Flat...das ist der größte Müll, den ich je gesehen hab.

Man fliegt (ohne scheiß jetzt) so ca. alle 10 Minuten raus...SERVER überlastet, der Service ist beschissen...man stellt ne Frage per mail und bekommt in 4 Wochen schon eine Antwort!
Außerdem ist AOL unheimlich lahm.
War sehr enttäucht...und das trotz ISDN!

Also ehrlich...AOL kannste vergessen.
CU


----------



## deathsin (16. Februar 2001)

*über die stromleitung*

also vergesst alle das mit dem telefon 

in zwei monaten bekomme ich wahrscheinlich die flat über strom 33mal isdn geschwindigkeit und das für unter 100 dm im monat einfach geil


----------



## Inoxx_QM (16. Februar 2001)

*Naja...*

Wenn das mal klappt.
Versprochen wurde schon viel!


----------



## Dizzybaer (16. Februar 2001)

ach komm death, mach mich mnicht neidisch, wer bietet denn sowas an???????


----------



## Daniel (16. Februar 2001)

Internet über die Steckdose nicht schlecht! Wo gibts denn da Info's?


----------



## Dizzybaer (16. Februar 2001)

und was braucht man dabei für ein modenm?????


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (16. Februar 2001)

kannst über deinen Mixer ins Internet.. ist auch nich schlecht 


naja, hab gehört es laufen noch tests in einigen großstädten, sind die damit schon durch?


----------



## Inoxx_QM (17. Februar 2001)

*Habs auch gehört...*

Hallo,

sicherlich ist das dann tausendmal schneller (kleine Übertreibung ), aber bis das kommt...(?!)

Das dauert alles noch, ist noch in der Testphase.
Geht mal auf http://www.versatel.de/ (glaub da steht was darüber)!
Cya


----------



## Dizzybaer (17. Februar 2001)

soll es das dann deutschlandweit geben???????????


----------



## Inoxx_QM (17. Februar 2001)

*Keine Ahnung...*

Hallo,

weiß nicht...ich denke erstmal werden die Großstädte versorgt...
Aber wie gesagt, bis das kommt...(?!)...


----------

